# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة تغيير كنكتور الشحن سامسونج s4 min i9195

## jazouli89

طريقة تغيير كنكتور الشحن سامسونج s4 min i9195
======================== 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aboutrika

السلام عليكم
ربي يديمك ذخر لهذا المنتدى

----------


## mohamed7076

السلام عليكم

----------


## hassul7

تبارك الله عليك عرفتك فاليوتيوب قبل منعرف واش هاد المنتدى ديالك

----------


## nourreddine2

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## boutkhil

شكرا للأخ الجزولي على التقديم الرائع

----------

